# Most Complete Medical Kit?



## Nate R (Nov 28, 2018)

Hello all,

I've got a deadline to use up a chunk of FSA funds here before the end of the month. First aid kits are one of the items allowed for use, so am looking to get a good one for our rafting group to use on multi-day trips.

Due to the close deadline, not wanting to deal with FSA rules on individual items, and also just not knowing what all we could need, building one is a no-go - I'm looking for a pre-made kit. I'm thinking I'd like to get some first aid training before next season, and we will potentially be going on trips with individuals who have received medical training, so as complete of a kit as possible would be ideal.

Doing some preliminary searching, the Adventure Medical Kits Mountain Medic (https://www.adventuremedicalkits.com/professional-mountain-medic.html) sounds like it's a complete kit (and the reviews from people using this while deployed in the middle east makes it sound that way too) and is well within the amount I'm needing to use up. Any thoughts on this kit, vs others out there?

Thanks


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

You may want to compare what is in the kit with what is on the Grand Canyon regs of first aid items:

https://www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/upload/Noncommercial_River_Trip_ Regulations.pdf

Everyone in your group should have at least basic first aid training, be familiar with what is in the kit, how and when to administer. Good idea to have confidential medical history and list of meds for each participant, be aware of allergies, etc.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

A roll of good duct tape should be able to handle most all your 1st aid needs along with a little neosporin. With a roll duct tape you can effectivly deal with 90% or more of "1st aid" issues. If you doubt it I would be happy expand based on any situation you want to throw my way.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

yak1 said:


> A roll of good duct tape should be able to handle most all your 1st aid needs along with a little neosporin. With a roll duct tape you can effectivly deal with 90% or more of "1st aid" issues. If you doubt it I would be happy expand based on any situation you want to throw my way.


Foreign object in eye.

2nd degree burn. 

Broken long bone.

Laceration longer than 3 cm.

Dehydration from diarrhea.

Possible toxic shock from leaving a tampon in too long.

Dislocated shoulder.

Impalement.

Infection due to a sliver.

Ripped off toenail from stubbing a rock.

These are all things I've seen on multiday trips. Solve 9 of them with duct tape and neosporin. I'm not saying duct tape isn't on my boat but for minimal space, weight, and cost, there's better options. I'm guessing you'll say "1st aid" is minimal because you'll transfer to a higher level of care but I've seen that take awhile on a river trip. 

Saw the ranch at Loon take about seven hours to get one of their hands a life flight for a snake bite and that was with a horse to haul the guy, a landing zone, and a sat phone and radios.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

yak1 said:


> A roll of good duct tape should be able to handle most all your 1st aid needs along with a little neosporin. With a roll duct tape you can effectivly deal with 90% or more of "1st aid" issues. If you doubt it I would be happy expand based on any situation you want to throw my way.


You should add to this by snaggging a couple of the individually-wrapped ibuprofen tablets from the breakroom first aid kit at work. Maybe grab a couple of bandaids too in case it's a cut that doesn't really warrant pulling out the duct tape. 

But seriously, something else to consider is a pack or two of the "Quick Clot" stuff for any trauma wounds. 

Good luck getting your kit together,

-AH


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I am a big fan of duct tape, band aid strips, Tylenol etc in a zip lock bag. And keep a ziploc bag of stuff like the above on my raft for minor injuries .

However, Show any of the upper level Adventure First Aid kits to any of the river rangers I have encountered over decades of rafting and there is a ok lets move on down the list. 

My bet is a ziploc bag with a roll of duct tape and neosporin is going to create a problem that probably will keep you off the river till you come up with an acceptable well stocked first aid kit.


----------



## Nate R (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback so far, all!



okieboater said:


> However, Show any of the upper level Adventure First Aid kits to any of the river rangers I have encountered over decades of rafting and there is a ok lets move on down the list.


I'm not certain what you mean... are you mearning that the higher level kits are well-regarded among them, or not so much?


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

These have been popping up in my FB feed lately. They look pretty comprehensive and have multiple options for sizes/abilities.

https://mymedic.us/collections/universal-kits/products/the-medic-firstaidkit?variant=13599630098528


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Adventure makes a wide assortment of kits, Adventure kits like the Mountain series are pretty much accepted in my experience with river rangers, I use one of the REI kits (mine is in a zippered 7 x 11 x 3 red bag labeled Backpacker) purchased some time ago. I just refresh things I use. At the time of purchase, this kit was a really good buy. At inspection I unzip this bag and it has been accepted basically on sight by many river rangers. Adventure has all sorts of professional quality kits that I would buy say if I went off shore blue water sailing. What I am saying is a decent quality first aid kit from quality retailers like Adventure or REI make the inspection procedure easier than showing up with a ziploc bag with duct tape and first aid cream inside. Altho I do have a ziploc bag in my raft captains bag with stuff I use for minor injuries and keep the big kit in a dry bag. I am a Wilderness First Responder and agree that my personal ziploc bag works for most of the injuries I have encounted but the big kit is always there if needed. To back up the Duct tape for raft repair I have several water proof bags with 200 feet of rope, slings, pulleys, prussics, metal/wood small saws, tool kit, raft repair kit etc. This is the kit I have used a lot and the more trips I go on, the more things get added.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Several of the kits mentioned above are a good starting point but in my opinion have too much stuff (700+ items?). My experience (10 yr ski patroller and EMT) is that any FA kit is limited by how familiar you are with it. In an emergency we tend to go to the solution that we are familiar with and the FA kit should reflect those items. I'm comfortable inserting airways but that would be a waste of space for many people. Whatever you get, take the time to really get to know it and customize it with things that you know how to use. Most first responders have a highly customized kits developed from real world needs, not a catch all first aid supply house. Besides clotting agents mentioned by Andy the other thing I am a big fan of is the new zipper style (Zipline) wound closure products. Amazing product. Also superglue and Newskin for small stuff


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I completely agree with jgrebe. The kit is only as good as your familiarity and comfort level.

Consider having two separate kits. We refer to ours as the "boo-boo kit" and the "oh $h1t kit."

Boo-boo kit is band aids, moleskin, new skin, ibuprofen, Benadryl, tweezers, tape, neosporin, etc. Small ammo can clearly labelled.

The big kit is in a bright yellow pelican case and is stocked such that you can open it up and go right to work on a trauma. 

It came in handy this summer on a trip where someone made a knucklehead move pulling their rescue knife for cutting cheese. 12 stitches kind of thing. Was able to grab the kit and get a blood clotter on it in mere seconds.


----------



## cstott (Aug 12, 2015)

I own two of their kits and absolutely love them. Just to give an idea of my medical experience and where I’m coming from in respect to the kits. I’m an EMT actively working on an ambulance. Perfect kits for whatever your need may be. I haven’t purchased their boat kit yet but it’s my next purchase from them. Great supplies for the price and just from browsing what is in the kit, appears to have anything you’d need.


----------



## jeffinredlodge (Jun 16, 2017)

what are FSA Funds?


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

jeffinredlodge said:


> what are FSA Funds?


Farm Service Agency. Dipping into USDA gov't funds.


----------



## Nate R (Nov 28, 2018)

jeffinredlodge said:


> what are FSA Funds?





almortal said:


> Farm Service Agency. Dipping into USDA gov't funds.


Flexible spending account, actually. It's a pre-tax savings account offered through an employer only to be used for health-related services and purchases. I switched employers and they don't roll over to another employer, so have a deadline to spend the money I put into it.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

My first aid training was limited to WFR and the old stand bys required of raft guides which was basic first aid and cpr, I've been certified at that level on and off for as long as I can remember, but it's not something I've been keeping up on lately. Thus my kit is built around the ABC's and I'm good to immobilize structural injuries, control bleeding, and keep a patient stable until the next level of help arrives. I have a CPR mask in the kit too.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

It's always good to have a couple CPR masks available.
I hesitate to say it, because it is more graphic than many folks want to hear, but it is not uncommon for a CPR patient to regurgitate all over the mask, if air gets into the stomach, even when they continue to be medically dead. Lots of gloves are good in a first aid kit, as well, especially if you ever have to deal with major Trauma.

Hears to hoping that first aid kit can stay packed up, and everyone just gets to have a great river trip!


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Percocets or some other strong pain killer? Probably only needed on big or remote trips. I had my neighbor, an ER doc, give me a small, lower dose, prescription. She trusted that we wouldn't abuse it.

Not applicable for most, but in my first aid kits I have at least a full days worth of my personal meds.


----------



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

Speaking of medications, it's a good idea to have an extra supply carried on another boat, especially on longer trips. Also if someone has severe allergies, make sure there are Epi-pens in multiple locations.


----------



## suburbs (Feb 12, 2015)

The most "tacticool" first aid gear in the world is nearly useless without knowledge of how to use it. 

I know this isn't answering the original topic, but with proper first aid knowledge you will be able to build your own kit with supplies in your skill set that you will actually use. 

If you have a budget, go on amazon or vendor of your choice and build your kit with tools you can use.


----------

